# If I like the Moody Blues, I would also like...



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Name other bands you think have great albums in a similar style to the Moody Blues. Obviously, the Moody Blues are quite unique so there might not be many super similar if any at all. Anyways, share your list. I'll point out the 2 obvious ones. Procol Harum and Barclay James Harvest.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Not so obvious: Pink Floyd and Traffic.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Which Traffic cd do you recommend?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Low Spark of High-heeled Boys and John Barleycorn Must Die are my favorites. #1 and #2 in that order, but close.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Have you heard Heaven is in Your Mind (Mr. Fantasy)? That is probably the most Pink Floydiish album of Traffic imo. Reminds me of The Piper at the Gates of Dawn.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Have you heard Heaven is in Your Mind (Mr. Fantasy)? That is probably the most Pink Floydiish album of Traffic imo. Reminds me of The Piper at the Gates of Dawn.


Thanks, I don't have it. But I will!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Here is one of the songs off it.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Isn't that from The Perfumed Garden?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

No. The song came out in '67 from Traffic. In the midst of Psychedelia.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Figured it out I think. "Hole in my Shoe" did not appear on the original UK Album "Mr. Fantasy" but did appear in the US release of that album titled "Heaven is in Your Mind" and in the 2000 CD release. It is also on "Perfumed Garden," which seems to be a bootleg release. A musicologist's dream!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mr._Fantasy


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Never heard of Perfumed Garden. It's not listed on Amazon. Anyways, good find there.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Here's the cover and tracklist.

http://rockpopbootlegs.blogspot.com/2010/10/traffic-1967-1968-perfumed-garden.html


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The first ELO albums would be worth checking out.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

I found some very awesome music if you like:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Louis_Prima


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

I would recommend Strawbs and Hudson-Ford (if you can find any HF). Also some of the solo albums by members of the Moody Blues and especially the Justin Hayward/John Lodge album called Blue Jays. One of my favorite albums of all time. There are some really great songs on there!










Kevin


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> The first ELO albums would be worth checking out.


On the Third Day a good one?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Yes, I'd start with the first four, so that includes On the Third day.


----------



## stanchinsky (Nov 19, 2012)

King Crimson in particular 'In the Court of the Crimson King' , you may already know it though.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

stanchinsky said:


> King Crimson in particular 'In the Court of the Crimson King' , you may already know it though.


Actually I think King Crimson is too far removed from the "pop" sound of the Moody Blues. Not that they aren't great...just sayin'.

Kevin


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I wouldn't say King Crimson in general is a great choice for Moody Blues fans. But "In the Court of the Crimson King" is very psychedelic and progish similar to the Moody Blues. But yes they are clearly rock while Moody Blues are closer to Pop with Rock tendencies.


----------



## kerrcophony (Dec 21, 2015)

Barclay James Harvest, of course (the first band I saw live). Maybe some Wishbone Ash circa "Argus" too (which is what I am listening to at the moment).


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Kevin Pearson said:


> Actually I think King Crimson is too far removed from the "pop" sound of the Moody Blues. Not that they aren't great...just sayin'.


I tend to agree.

Besides both band's prolific use of Mellotron, I don't find too many other similarities. KC is darker and more intense than MB. And only KC's first 2 albums have any superficial similarities. After "In the Wake of King Poseidon" all bets are off.

The Barely James Harvest recommendation is a good call. They were often compared to MB.

Fellow Brits, Rare Bird were another band compared to MB.

Germany has several similar bands.

Eloy, beginning with "Power and the Passion" were like a combo Pink Floyd and MB.

Hoelderlin, after their early folky release, had some similarities.

I'll think of more and add to the thread.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

emmerson,lake, palmer


----------

